

How I Got a $20,000 USD Cheque from Microsoft  - grumo
http://grumomedia.com/how-i-got-a-20000-usd-cheque-from-microsoft/

======
gigantor
His video (<http://grumomedia.com/new-grumo-what-is-hipmunk/>) truly brought
upon a smile in it's quest to convey simplicty.

The spanish accent is very comforting in a way, like the time you visit a
mexican resort and the person in the hotel's tour guide booth tells you very
clearly and in very simple english what you can expect. None of this 'empower
yourself' and 'be all you can be' by using our product bs, just tell me what
the thing does. If your product is any good at solving my problem I won't need
further convincing.

~~~
grumo
Thanks, funny thing is that the only reason I used my own voice on the Hipmunk
video is because I could not afford anyone else.. I even suggested Alexis
Ohanian to change the voice. He replied: "Not in a million years!". One of the
main reasons Grumo is where is today is thanks to Alexis, he is the living
definition of "awesomeness" ;)

